# Poll Drinking Milk In Your Coffee



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Following on from the drinks poll, where espresso based milk drink were by far the most popular, I wanted to see how often and why people drank milk in their coffee and why

So go two basic polls for you

Firstly - how often do you drink milk in your coffee

Secondly - Why

I'll run these for a week til 9pm next sunday

You only need to vote once on each poll .....

Lets get some more insight into what and how we drink the beanz....

How often do you drink your coffee

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1DZ0K6wMCtK4O-y009DaG6yneYL3-YCsQY8o-UO4Pa5w/viewform?usp=send_form

Tapatalk click here

Why do you drink milk in your coffee?

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1IikXr2gwJU_-8jK250axC4wth7RFzGNUGBnHIq1hPcs/viewform?usp=send_form

Tapatalk click here

once again thanks for those who help me put this together question wise ( MWJB)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

thanks Glenn !

Be nice to get a good cross section of people voting on this


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I replied to the first one - More than 1/2 the time

but for none of the reasons on the second.

I work away from home Mon-Fri and only have access to semi-decent (or poor) coffee shops.

So I drink "Cappo-type".... ie I can't drink the espresso neat.

At home (weekends) I make/drink mainly espresso with a few "flat-white-ish" (although I am experimenting with French Press/Cone-pour over)...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Voted.

13char


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Voted.

13 Characters


----------



## Michael the bowler (Feb 19, 2013)

Voted, although chose always have/habit when would have preferred a prefer with milk option.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Voted and second what Michael said


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Michael the bowler said:


> Voted, although chose always have/habit when would have preferred a prefer with milk option.


Ive added this in

If you wanna vote for this i can take off the other vote at the end ...


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Voted

13 char


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Voted

13 char


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Voted

13 char


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Responses made


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Voted....multiplely to reflect multiple preferences - hope that's OK.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Voted

13 char


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Voted....multiplely to reflect multiple preferences - hope that's OK.


Fine by me ...


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I only voted in the first one. I selected "rarely" because there wasn't an option for "never!"


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Voted but could've picked a few in the second category.


----------



## Michael the bowler (Feb 19, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ive added this in
> 
> If you wanna vote for this i can take off the other vote at the end ...


Mrboots, thanks, have voted again if you can remove my previous as mentioned that would be great.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just voted - I tend to take more milk in the morning at breakfast


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

votedddddddddd


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

V o t e d


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Voted

13 char


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks again, voted.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ticked the boxes!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Ticked the boxes


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Being very Continental (Scottish), it's white coffees in the morning then espressos in the afternoon / evening for me & Mrs E.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Voted in both polls


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

voted... but would have been nice to be able to pick a couple of reasons why. I use milk for a variety of reasons:

1) I like the added texture / sweetness and flavour it creates

2) I like the additional volume of the larger drink, as an espresso is far too short.

3) I enjoy doing latte art (however poor)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

shrink said:


> voted... but would have been nice to be able to pick a couple of reasons why. I use milk for a variety of reasons:
> 
> 1) I like the added texture / sweetness and flavour it creates
> 
> ...


the vote again









more down to my limited knowledge of setting google polls up that you can't...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

40 plus votes already

cheers


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> the vote again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did









I mixed it up at the weekend and had a piccolo. Rave sig is pretty forgiving in the gaggia and fairly easy to extract well. This setup did not like the hasbean stuff!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

+1 to shrink's reasons #28. Exactly my response. I've voted in poll 1 and will now submit 3 votes in poll 2.

I make 2 doubles, just to see how consistent/different they are. I enjoy (hopefully!) half of each double as an espresso. Then I make one large or 2 small milk drinks because:

1 I like the texture and sweetness

2 if the espresso is too citrussy for my taste it still makes a nice cappuccino

3 I am still trying to get the hang of steaming the milk for latte art but clearly need a lot more practice! I get good texture for cappuccino but somehow I think I'm stretching maybe a tad too long and end up with a fine creamy topping rather than the white paint you seem to need for art. But making it is fun, even if frustrating.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

PS I know this is OT but I noticed in this thread in particular everyone seems to have "13char" after their post. I'm dying to know what this means, is it some secret password only known to Knights of the Order of the Bean? ;-)


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> PS I know this is OT but I noticed in this thread in particular everyone seems to have "13char" after their post. I'm dying to know what this means, is it some secret password only known to Knights of the Order of the Bean? ;-)


13 char or 13 characters. It gets you over te 13 character posting minimum limit if you only have a short post.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah cheers! I didn't know there was a minimum, I thought it was some insider joke! Thanks for clarifying. You may have noticed but I don't think I've ever been in danger of not posting sufficiently long posts! What's the maximum? ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

48 repsonse .let see if we can hit 100 before the weeks out ....

cheers to all who have taken part so far


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Weekend bump. Let's get this done!


----------



## poolfan (May 9, 2014)

The only time I like to skip the milk is when I get a good espresso, which is unfortunately all too infrequently. The coffee at work is either brewed for several days (i.e. tar) for free or a Costa 'premium' coffee bar. Hence the milk...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Last chance today to participate in this

54 repsonses so far

Seems like the vast majority of people voted in the first two days , then 6 in the last four days

Big thanks to everyone who has so far

The more responses we get the better the data

Cheers Martin


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Done

13 char


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Done
> 
> 13 char


Ta...........


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Voted. The last one should have been multiple choice though but I stuck my reason in the text box too.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Voted

Dave


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Voted


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Are we still doing this then?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This finished a while ago

Results were posted here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17878-Poll-Results-Drinking-Milk-in-Your-Coffee&highlight=Milk+results


----------



## Leanne (Aug 27, 2014)

I have to say I enjoy my coffee with milk


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2014)

I'll have anyway i crave mates, ;D

As long as i like my cuppa


----------



## swooshy (Sep 7, 2014)

flat white all the way


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Usually have a flat white, sometimes a cortado. Getting more and more into just espresso but don't find it as relaxing as kicking back and sipping a nice flat white. Bit like going to the pub and instead of enjoying a nice pint, having a shot instead and leaving.

I've started drinking espresso more and more lately though. Completely different experience.


----------



## CoffeeGeek (Oct 12, 2014)

extra milk is always good in the coffee to reduce bitterness...


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

I drink espresso straight after meals, if I'm certain of decent quality, or if politeness requires it ("Hey, got some new Nespresso pods, try this!"); and obviously, not always with pleasure.

In my favourite patisserie I drink it with milk, because they keep their beans in wall hoppers the size of the Kariba dam, refilled about once a year, and their straight espresso is diabolical. The lassies are nice and the grub is good, though. Their chicken/tapenade sandwiches are worth the 40k trot to get there.


----------



## themark01 (Dec 3, 2014)

Great information Mr. Mrboots2u

Thanks


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Voted,

i feel out of place on this forum.

I only drink coffee but don't drink espressos, way to bitter.........sorry folks.

I only like a flat white but must have a nice coffee taste, will I get booted off now?????????????????


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not at all









We have many members who do not drink straight espresso. There is nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Phew could see all the black balls being taken out of the bags with that revelation


----------



## jj_glos (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm not totally against adding cow juice to coffee, but for me it ruins perfectly decent good black coffee







That's not to say that milk based drinks aren't tasty, just that I prefer the clean, more interesting, taste of black coffee.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

mremanxx said:


> Voted,
> 
> i feel out of place on this forum.
> 
> ...


If you are like me you get exposed to bitter coffee everywhere you go...... except on the odd occasion. It is for this reason I decided I should have the ability to explore why it is that the few places I have had a sweeter coffee are able to do what they do.

I have a long road to travel but I would note that most of those bad shots I make taste better than those well known chains so add milk and you could drink them..... if you really had to.


----------



## shatners bassoon (Jan 27, 2015)

For me, steamed milk over an espresso (or the next best thing) is almost essential every morning. I do enjoy an espresso after a meal, mainly because milk is a little too much on a full stomach


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I may get slated, but I have tried and tried, but I cannot do espresso. That short strong hit is too intense for me. I love cappuccino from my Gaggia though. My milk steaming is fantastic after months of practice. I also use soya milk quite a lot which gives a beautiful rich creamy taste. It really does it for me and I find it easier to texturise than cows milk. It pretty much does itself.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Have always drank coffee with milk. Probably only only had five espressos to date, all in the past few years. That may all change now that I've invested in some decent equipment. But café au lait aka flat white has been my go to drink for a while. Do also enjoy a nice cappa and flavoured lattes.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Have always drank coffee with milk. Probably only only had five espressos to date, all in the past few years. That may all change now that I've invested in some decent equipment. But café au lait aka flat white has been my go to drink for a while. Do also enjoy a nice cappa and flavoured lattes.


Don't believe they're the same. Isn't cafe au lait brewed coffee with steamed milk?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

roaringboy said:


> Don't believe they're the same. Isn't cafe au lait brewed coffee with steamed milk?


I'm no expert but the hotel where I used to regularly have them had a commercial bean to cup machine. One push of a button and out it came. Occasionally I requested a double shot of espresso. Is that possible with brewed coffee?


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> I'm no expert but the hotel where I used to regularly have them had a commercial bean to cup machine. One push of a button and out it came. Occasionally I requested a double shot of espresso. Is that possible with brewed coffee?


As I understand it, espresso with steamed milk is either flat white, cappuccino or latte depending on ratio of coffee to milk and how much foam there is. Cafe au lait is about 50\50 brewed coffee and steamed milk.

I could be wrong (and often am)!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thought I'd test out my 'web search' skills and just looked it up!

Café au lait (French for "coffee with milk") is coffee with hot milk added. It differs from white coffee, which is coffee with cold milk or other whitener added.

In cafés, it has been prepared on espresso machines from espresso and steamed milk ever since these machines became available in the 1940s- thus it refers to the usual "coffee and milk" combination, depending on the location, not to a specific drink.


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

After you step outside cappuccino and latte territory it seems to be pot luck what you end up with and varies dramatically by venue.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

JoeFromWales said:


> After you step outside cappuccino and latte territory it seems to be pot luck what you end up with and varies dramatically by venue.


Indeed.



DoubleShot said:


> Thought I'd test out my 'web search' skills and just looked it up!
> 
> Café au lait (French for "coffee with milk") is coffee with hot milk added. It differs from white coffee, which is coffee with cold milk or other whitener added.
> 
> In cafés, it has been prepared on espresso machines from espresso and steamed milk ever since these machines became available in the 1940s- thus it refers to the usual "coffee and milk" combination, depending on the location, not to a specific drink.


Slightly more research would have taken you:

Here http://www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-difference-caf-au-la-92987

Or here http://www.coffeeforums.com/forum/coffee-drinks/7181-cafe-au-lait-versus-caffe-latte.html

Or here http://coffeeandteatime.com/blog/2008/cafelatte-cafeaulait/


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the links. Just read through all of them. So does that mean ideally I'll need something like a clever dripper in order to produce a Cafe au lait? Could have saved myself a few bob had I known that prior to purchasing my equipment, lol!


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Thanks for the links. Just read through all of them. So does that mean ideally I'll need something like a clever dripper in order to produce a Cafe au lait? Could have saved myself a few bob had I known that prior to purchasing my equipment, lol!


Honestly, I don't know - i'm not really into brewed coffee. I'm a flat white man!

Suppose you'd still need something to steam the milk with???


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Hopefully when I improve my technique, I'm sure the Brewtus will be able to take care of that!


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

I am not keen on black coffee but will give it a go with real rather than instant coffee


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

I like espresso black or in a milk based drink, black never with sugar. If it's a nice milky drink I won't add sugar if it's less nice I'll add sugar to liven it up. Hopefully when I finally get a machine my milkies won't need sugar to mask my complete lack of skill!

I'd rather have tea than instant, but if I do have instant I strangely prefer that black with no sugar which is opposite to espresso drinks, anything you add just seems to amplify the worst aspects.


----------



## lettu untung (Feb 19, 2015)

I can't drink the espresso neat.


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

I need a bit of sugar in an espresso, but no sugar in a flat white as the milk adds enough sweetness


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

I usually drink my espresso in milk...somewhere between a macchiato and a cappuccino. Sometimes I drink straight shots, but I don't use sweetener at all in my espresso drinks anymore. In my French press, I drink it with raw sugar or (if sugar not available) agave syrup, but I don't put milk in my press pot brew.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I prefer milk in my drinks, even an Americano I'll pour a drop in. I can drink espresso neat but it doesn't last very long plus I'm not great at pulling them yet (scales are in the post) so often add a little bit of demerara sugar in the bottom of the glass and pull onto that - nice little sugary hit at the bottom

Also I'm trying to get my milk frothing right. All in all I can drink it anyway it comes but prefer the smoothness of a flat white.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Most of the time I drink cappuccino with no added sugar or chocolate sprinkle. Plenty of sweetness in the milk. I generally like a straight espresso with no sugar now and again, they're usually sweet enough for my taste. Sometimes I'll add a drop of foam for a macchiato but only if I'm making a latte for the Mrs.

I'm not so into long blacks or Americano, but an Americano with a drop of fresh milk can be just the ticket sometimes. Guess I'm firmly in the milk camp.


----------

